# Developer v Resale in II, Now way different.



## bradfordHI (Apr 17, 2017)

I have 2 accounts. 1 resale Week in Hawaii and 15,000 Diamond developer points. MF is $2,300 for Westin and $3,100 diamond. 

I'm not a conspiracy person but when I use my developer points in II I am able to see almost everything. It's crazy and I don't have to even deposit them in II, I can look and see. 

With my resale week I have to deposit it before I see anything and even though it's a week 26, at the Westin in Maui, I see about 10 percent of the inventory. 

Has anyone else noticed this? 

Any theories? I have my own but want to see what anyone else has before I post mine. But Basically I think Interval is gauging that one is developer and one resale. 

Secondly, a top person at ILG told me that it's due to me being able to see  days with my diamond points and only  weeks with my Westin. 

 She was very high up and I don't want to bash anyone but I do agree with her premise. Due to 90 percent of timeshare now on a Points basis. I e. One day at a time. My week is losing value because if 1 person books 2 days a point person can see 5 days and I see nothing. 

Any thoughts on that? 

I have screen shots of both accounts side by side and it's like I am looking at an Arkansas week vs Tahiti week. It's absurd. 

Thanks and any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## melissy123 (Apr 17, 2017)

I always look at these posts with a grain of salt. Someone who has two posts exactly. Who first posted yesterday.....


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 17, 2017)

bradfordHI said:


> I have 2 accounts. 1 resale Week in Hawaii and 15,000 Diamond developer points. MF is $2,300 for Westin and $3,100 diamond.
> 
> I'm not a conspiracy person but when I use my developer points in II I am able to see almost everything. It's crazy and I don't have to even deposit them in II, I can look and see.
> 
> ...



I've owned around 50 weeks and I've never had to deposit in order to browse availability. Are you sure you know how to do it?

As far as what you can see. There are many variables but one of them is not resale vs developer. II does not have that one in their system so that is not the issue you are having.


----------



## sb2313 (Apr 17, 2017)

A Westin Maui week would very likely see less as the quality filter would reduce much of what you can see that II considers "below" your exhange, whereas DRI points perhaps do not have that. 
I have a 3 bedroom Marriott Hilton head week with a TDI of 145, but can see more units with a cheap Branson non-branded week because it doesn't filter out the lower quality weeks(but of course it can't see a lot of the top quality weeks the 3 bedroom HHI can). More does not always equal better.


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 17, 2017)

This either doesn't pass the smell test or the OP is misinformed. You can't deposit a week 26 at the Westin Maui. You make a deposit and they select for you. You just get the floating trade power of the average week. Also, it is dead easy to search without making a deposit using a Vistana unit.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 17, 2017)

This has nothing to do with resale vs retail.  If anything it is points based exchanges with II (which ILG is pushing-thus the response you recieved) vs weeks exchange.  If you points based exchange was resale (although DRI doesn't allow resale points to be used with II in most collections) but other do- Marriott, Worldmark, Sheraton Flexoptions, and others it would see the same.  The same with a retail or resale deeded week deposited in II.  No difference in trading power.  

With II the points short stay are only a small subset of resorts with excess inventory.  They are also available to weeks owners.  Weeks owners can get 2 short stays for each whole week.  Each short stay could be between 1-6 nights so a week could get 2-12 nights with a single 7 night deposit.  

Finally I think the inventory issue is the quality filter mentioned by others.  Try looking at specific areas to compare.  One place is Ocean City, MD.  I doubt you would see anything with the Westin even the off season weeks. Not because your exchange power is bad but because your quality is too high with the Westin.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 17, 2017)

Don't points have the ultimate trade power? Basically, if you have enough points you can see and confirm anything available. With weeks, there is a hidden system of trade power that is a mystery to most of us.


----------



## bradfordHI (Apr 18, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> I've owned around 50 weeks and I've never had to deposit in order to browse availability. Are you sure you know how to do it?
> 
> As far as what you can see. There are many variables but one of them is not resale vs developer. II does not have that one in their system so that is not the issue you are having.




Typo. But I've been a user for 2 years. 
Just asking a questions. 
Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## bradfordHI (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for the responses. Been a user for a few years. Paid and Now I don't. 

But it's interesting to see what people say. Something is going on with Interval just like RCI. I think something is changing. I guess we will all find out. 

This is my experience and maybe others have different ones but It's definitely different this year.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Apr 18, 2017)

bradfordHI said:


> Thanks for the responses. Been a user for a few years. Paid and Now I don't.
> 
> But it's interesting to see what people say. Something is going on with Interval just like RCI. I think something is changing. I guess we will all find out.
> 
> This is my experience and maybe others have different ones but It's definitely different this year.



Instant trading power has definitely tightened up. It used to be wide open but not so much anymore. You would need specific examples to tell if it is filtering out high quality vs the normal low quality filter.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 18, 2017)

I have owned DRI weeks that were in THE Club so, I had access to the DRI corporate account where I could trade points. I also had access where I could see what the deeded weeks behind those points could pull in exchange. I also own 2 Marriott week AND have those weeks in the Marriott Destination Club, so I have access through their corporate DRI account and can shop using DC points. A couple of years ago I gave back our DRI deeds to DRI so, no recent shopping with those points or weeks.

As mentioned there is a quality filter in place with higher quality resorts. I could sometimes see more variety with the DRI points. I typically could see the same weeks if I searched with the DRI deeded weeks behind the points. The DRI points often showed the same high quality weeks I would see with my Marriott weeks but, would also show lower quality weeks screened out by the I.I. quality filters (they don't want to hear the complaints about a nasty exchange).

In the end, anything I could see online I took with a grain of salt. Most of what you see online has passed through the pending requests to become available for instant exchanges. It's not necessarily the cream of the crop. My best exchanges have been done through pending requests. So searching online might give you a glimpse of exchange power but only scratches the surface of the real story IMHO.

It is what it is. Take it for what it's worth and make the exchanges that work for you. I still do instant exchanges but, I know what I'm looking for and I typically know when it's been available in the past. Most of the time I'm "over exchanging" or, using more "power" than is necessary to pull the instant exchange but, it's what I want, when I want it and where I want it. All of the more "difficult" exchanges have been accomplished through deposit or request first with a list of acceptable resorts and a date range.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 18, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Instant trading power has definitely tightened up. It used to be wide open but not so much anymore. You would need specific examples to tell if it is filtering out high quality vs the normal low quality filter.



To some extent I agree instant exchanges have tightened up but, I feel that it's been mostly in resort groups which have internal exchange rights. For instance, several years ago I exchange our Vegas Marriott 2 bedroom for a Palm Desert Marriott 2 bedroom. It was a relatively easy instant exchange and we had a choice of which resort we wanted within the month of March. This year we didn't see anything for an instant exchange (Vegas to Palm Desert for March) BUT, the exchange request was fulfilled right at the 12 month mark without a problem. In the interval between these same exchanges Marriott rolled out the destinations program and has gained tighter control over it's inventory, which I'll assume makes it more difficult to non-Marriott owners to exchange in and even less likely anyone will see the same availability for instant exchanges they would have seen 10 years ago.

I've had little issue seeing instant exchanges for the summer Breckenridge weeks or spring/fall Branson weeks with resorts NOT in some sort of internal exchange group. Those that have gone to internal exchange groups have softened as to availability for online instant exchanges.

IMHO, things have shifted from where developers wanted outsiders staying at their resorts with the idea they could get them to the sales floor to trying to make their product as exclusive for their owners as they can, thereby driving sales with the thought you have to own with us to stay with us. To some degree that's worked with us. We own in Marriott and stay in Marriott most of the time and, we own with Hilton and always stay within the Hilton family using that ownership. The other weeks we own are independent of internal exchange groups but, we bought there to stay there and have never exchanged those weeks but, I see weeks at those resorts available via instant exchange with regularity (French Quarter in Branson and Grand Lodge on Peak 7 in Breckenridge). I use to see Polo Towers in Vegas with regularity for instant exchange but, since becoming part of DRI's internal exchange group, not nearly as often as before in various unit sizes or available weeks.


----------



## bradfordHI (Apr 21, 2017)

Just attended an owners update and diamond showed me my resale week in Florida that I was selling for $1, and explained this internal exchange program for $84 dollars for 10,000 DRI points. 
Then I took a photo of the same property for $553 cash for the week for the exact same 3 bedroom Sheraton Vistana Villages. 

Any thoughts on this program. My MF is $1,380 for the week and they rent it for half. 

Any thoughts on this program. I'm not giving up my Westin but my 3 bedroom would be worth 10,000 points to me. Seems like a no brainer. 

Not sure if posted in right area, but I'm thinking of cancelling my sale. 

 Is this what others are doing? 

Thanks.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 21, 2017)

Others are getting out of DRI completely. Check II Getaways. In late Aug. thru Sept you can rent Marriott 2 bedrooms between $575 and & $750.

DRI's sales staff is pretty slick and can make a lump of coal look like a diamond.


----------



## qwerty (Apr 23, 2017)

bradfordHI said:


> I have 2 accounts. 1 resale Week in Hawaii and 15,000 Diamond developer points. MF is $2,300 for Westin and $3,100 diamond.
> 
> I'm not a conspiracy person but when I use my developer points in II I am able to see almost everything. It's crazy and I don't have to even deposit them in II, I can look and see.
> 
> ...


I belong to Interval but do not do very many exchanges with them. The only thing that I see is knowing the exact week I am exchanging and I don't know how they would know how I obtained my week.
I belong to RCI and do most of my exchanges using RCI points. The only thing I notice is that my home week resorts has a greater window, then my home groups and then all other RCI availability.


----------

